# Help! Meat too dry!!!



## South Central PA Smoker (May 16, 2019)

Hi all!  First time poster long time reader. Thanks for all of the great posts, I’ve learned a lot!!  Been smoking with my current set up about 2 years now. 

So here goes...I’m having trouble with meat being too dry...read “way” too dry!  Especially packer brisket and poultry, and sometimes ribs. Ribs have been turning out better since I upped the heat to 250. My brisket is embarrassing...almost too dry to even eat and I have a big grad party for 2 daughters coming up (1 high school 1 college) and I want to try again. 

So here’s what I’ve been doing. I have a masterbuilt thermotemp vertical propane smoker. A quality 4 probe thermometer and a pocket instant read thermometer. I always keep water pan full with hot water refills. Cook brisket (salt & pepper rub) at 200-225 (1 of the 4 probes used for air temp) and spritz every 30 min until reaches 170. At 170 I double wrap in peach paper until reaches 203. Let sit in cooler for an hour with a towel over it. Remove brisket, unwrap, and try to chew the shoe leather. It’s literally a black rock!

I notice that my times to reach the “done” temp take longer than all the guidance suggested (brisket, pork, poultry, basically everything). I have used other thermometers/probes so I’m sure air temps and meat temps are accurate. It seems that I am severely over cooking things but the temps are the temps...and when they say they have not reached the temp, I just keep cooking. What the heck, how am I drying everything out/over cooking...all advice is welcome!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jonok (May 16, 2019)

Propane is notoriously difficult for keeping things moist because the combustion is so efficient, and there is so much airflow..  For a brisket I would smoke it hard until 150 or so and wrap it up in a double layer of Reynold’s Best to preserve the precious bodily fluids (with apologies to Gen. Jack D. Ripper)

Keep it lovingly thus ensconced until it probes tender, and stick it in a cooler or a 160 degree oven for 3 or 4 hrs to make it just right before you unwrap, slice and serve it to (undoubted) universal adulation...


----------



## chopsaw (May 16, 2019)

South Central PA Smoker said:


> Hi all! First time poster long time reader.


You should head over to roll call and introduce yourself . Then post your question in the propane smoker section . Alot of guys there that will be able to help you .


----------



## texomakid (May 16, 2019)




----------



## pineywoods (May 16, 2019)

Let's start with ribs what kind and what type like pork spare ribs or beef ribs, babybacks?

In my opinion brining or injecting is the way to go with poultry. This is also the one thing that I smoke at higher smoker temps, I try to run the smoker at 325-350 which will crisp the skin as well.

Brisket I suggest either injecting and or putting in a disposable aluminum foil pan with some liquid like maybe beef broth 1/4-1/2" deep in the bottom of the pan when the brisket hits 160-165 put it in the pan and put aluminum foil over the top of the pan and seal it tight. When the temp gets to about 185-190 start checking the internal temp with your instant read thermometer or a round toothpick about every 5 degrees. The brisket will be done when the probe or toothpick slides in easily. Briskets will finish at different temps 190 on one brisket may be perfect and the probe slide in easy the same weight brisket sitting next to it in the smoker may go to 205 for that same probe to slide in easy.
I also suggest separating the point from the flat they don't finish at the same time generally. Actually unless I want burnt ends I just buy flats.


----------



## South Central PA Smoker (May 16, 2019)

Thanks for the ideas so far!  Will go over and introduce myself as well as repost in the propane section. 

Pineywoods-all babyback all the time!  Gosh I love babyback ribs. The poultry is usually skinless boneless breasts. I’ve done both chicken and turkey. Some brined, some not. Brining def made a difference but still too dry. I think I will try the next ones higher than the 250 I’ve been doing. Ribs def better at 250 than 225 on this rig. Seems like the low temps take forever to get to finish temp and by that time every bit of wonderful juice is gone. BTW...you’re not from NJ are you?  Grew up there in the “pine barrens” and we were lovingly referred to as “pineys”.


----------



## pineywoods (May 17, 2019)

Ok Rob go get some babyback ribs and this weekend try this method. The night before the smoke rub those ribs with the rub then wrap in cellophane and into the fridge the next day bring the smoker up to 225-250 with water pan full and get the smoke going as well while this is happening take the ribs out of the fridge and unwrap and add another coat of rub. Now that the smoker is up to temp put the ribs in and close the door don't open it again for 2 hours at which time you will take them out and wrap them in aluminum foil seal the foil tight except one end then add a couple ounces of either apple juice or soda and seal the foil tight, then back into the smoker for 2 hours again don't open the door for those 2 hours. When those 2 hours are up take the foiled ribs out of the smoker if you want/need to add more chips or chunks or refill the water pan now's the time, then carefully unwrap the ribs (they may try to fall apart) and place them back on the grate in the smoker and close the door. Now smoke them for another hour take them out and put foil over the top of them and onto the pan you put them on to hold the foil on. Put that pan into the oven without the oven being on. If you need to use the oven then just put them on the counter with a couple towels over the foiled ribs and pan to kind of insulate it. While they are sitting there put your bbq sauce in a pan and heat it on the stove don't boil it just warm it. After about 10-15 minutes unwrap the ribs and cut them apart and get that warm sauce and serve.

There are a couple variations I do to this process depending on mood. When I go to wrap them after the first 2 hours I will take some squeeze butter and run two or three heavy lines of that on one side of the ribs then I add a couple more long lines of honey, then seal up the foil well and back into the smoker for the next 2 hours.

The other variation is after the 2-2 during the last hour actually about 20-30 minutes before I'm going to take them off I will baste them with bbq sauce then close the smoker door and let them finish. The reason for waiting till the end is almost bbq sauce contains a lot of sugar and this lessens the chance of it burning.

After you try this method once or twice play with the 2-2-1 numbers and get the times to your liking. Like if they are to "fall off the bone" shorten the time in the foil to maybe 2-1.5-1 or maybe you think they are too cooked with to much pull back before you wrap in foil so try 1.5-2-1 you get the idea.


----------



## jcam222 (May 19, 2019)

Lots of good advice here! I am finally starting to get ribs to where I feel they are good. Mine were often too dry too. I have started adding some nice thick lines of squeeze parkay and extra rub when I foil. Seems to have made  a huge difference for me. 

For brisket I inject very heavily with at least Minors beef broth at double strength. I am now even more sold though on Butcher Block prime brisket inject. Soon Ill figure out a comparable mix on my own but it is very good. Lastly I have learned with brisket that temp is not the final measure but rather that "probe tender" test. Those tips and coolering for around 2 hours has really taken my beef to the next level.


----------



## Jonok (May 19, 2019)

Better Than Bullion works well for me (I do double strength as well)  I'm working up a phosphate addition, but the BTB has a better flavor profile than any of the beef broths iv run across up to this point.


----------

